# Cute puppy video



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One of our puppy owners sent us this link. This is one of our recent puppies, somewhere between 4 and 5 months old.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is one smart little guy! is he your puppy?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is adorable. And she is good. Love it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Fun to watch!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

So adorable!

I clearly have to teach Jack some cute pet tricks. We are lacking compared to little Watson.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

How cute is that? So adorable.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Watson is Bud in this litter: http://www.starbornhavanese.com/frolicnewlitter.html

The family was able to come visit several times before they came to carry Bud home. Pam taught her how to do clicker training one visit.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Too darn cute. Love to watch them do tricks.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Wonderful*

Tom, you have to be proud of the sweetness and the intelligence and know that your breeding program produces this level of wonderful pet.

Shirley H.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

That is so sweet, clever little pup!I have to say our Dizzie learn't his tricks so quickly,it was nothing to do with my training ability, he just learn't straight off.Now Nellie is aoither matter, she doesn't get it at all!But she is very clever in other ways.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is cute! The pup is adorable and such a smart guy!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom, thanks for sharing the video. He is a beautiful pup. These havs are just so smart. All you have to do is put in the time with them. I've been working with Kodi again and he remembers everything I taught him.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a cute little guy he is! Wow, we need to hustle up here. Finn is a month older than Watson. I haven't worked with him too much except for our obedience lessons that we started a month ago. He seems to catch on quite quickly. Love the clicker training - really gets results.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

WOW Beautiful pup! Really nice, happy ,alert responses. These little guys are so fun to train. I use a clicker too, not for everything but for some complex behaviors. thanks for the video!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Just saw the video and the photos you added later. Don't you just love when you hear from those who got your puppies? I sure do and also love pics and videos. I hope the owner of this puppy plans to do some performance venue, he's a natural


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tom, I did not want to look at this thread, I knew it was going to be some puppies you had currently...but this is worse!!! Makes you want a puppy, just seeing how well she trained him. Of course we all know he started off right!!! Must be a rewarding feeling.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Now that is impressive at any age but only a few months old? Fantastic! I've got to get busy!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Just Adorable!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

So smart! I love it! Well, it proves to me that Momo can do those things if I take the time to train her. Bad mommy!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

That's so great! So cute.


----------



## Melissa1212 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing and so cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carter1601 (Mar 23, 2011)

I had to sneak a peek at the comments from Watson's video Tom posted. He is such a smart little guy and practically trained himself. I have never had much luck with trick training our other dog Daisy but Watson was easy peasy! I think Tom and Pam defiantly put him on the right path. 

I just loved reading all the comments about how cute and smart he is....what momma doesn't!! I will have to train him more tricks since we are on such a roll!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, Rosie is the most beautiful, sweet, loving, brain-damaged dog I have ever had compared to Watson. There is no way she would ever do any of those tricks. Tom are all your puppies that smart? and Carter you are a natural also to train him so quickly. Now I want another one, but not a puppy.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Lucile, I'd say he's pretty typical. People don't really realize how much of a difference it makes being able to live with a young puppy when you don't have to spend all your time thinking about potty training. Watson came back to spend some time with us not too long after the Carters took him home when they went on vacation, along with another puppy from the other recent litter too. They had the run of the house with the other dogs, and never had an accident.

Also, the Carters are in state, even though 3 1/2 hours away, they were able to come several times and spend a good amount of time with the puppies and Pam. We like for people getting puppies to spend as much time as possible here in the process. I'm not the expert here. My wife Pam is, but she spends no time on forums, and not much time with emails either. She does spend a lot of time on the phone, and understands how the dogs think. Selection plays a good part of it, but also early "childhood" development with Pam.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucile,like you I have one darling silly hair brained Hav!She is not so good at learning tricks,and is quiet scatty,she still plays like a puppy with anyone who will put up with her and she is always licking and kissing us,I'm fine with it DH not so much.On the other hand we have Dizzie[he doesn't suit his name]who learns tricks at the drop of a hat,and is very calm and sensible,almost a little boring,although he does love to RLH,and like Nellie he loves a cuddle.It was almost as if he was born knowing tricks like roll over, spin, sit etc.Not down to any training ability I have!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie taught herself one trick. When she wants to go out now, she will start pawing me. Just last week, I said what do you want, show me. She ran to her pee-pad touched it and started for the downstairs. Now everytime she wants out, she does this. Not always to potty, just to run and play in the yard. Makes me wish that I had a doggy door.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes, that is the one thing Nellie does, go and bash the cat flap when she wants to go out,Dizzie never does this,although they both paw at me when they want something, and Dizzie will scrape the door.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn we could get a puppy together and share custody. Reckon that would work out about like child custody. I would want the school year and you can have the holidays so I could travel.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Carters Welcome, I loved the video! Tricks are the best so fun to train. Atticus learns quickly but I had a time getting him to do a down, and roll over is a bear too. He loves all the standing up ,spins etc though!. He does a very cute backwards wiggle while lying down when I'm having him wait a sec before the treat. I'm going to try and "capture" that with my clicker, not sure what I'll name it but it sure is cute! Love your pup and really nice work with the tricks!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Carters Welcome, I loved the video! Tricks are the best so fun to train. Atticus learns quickly but I had a time getting him to do a down, and roll over is a bear too.He doesn't enjoy those more "submissive" postures. He loves all the standing up ,spins etc though!. He does a very cute backwards wiggle while lying down when I'm having him wait a sec before the treat. I'm going to try and "capture" that with my clicker, not sure what I'll name it but it sure is cute! Love your pup and really nice work with the tricks! Have you ever seen/heard of /done freestyle (to music).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Okay, Rosie is the most beautiful, sweet, loving, brain-damaged dog I have ever had compared to Watson. There is no way she would ever do any of those tricks. Tom are all your puppies that smart? and Carter you are a natural also to train him so quickly. Now I want another one, but not a puppy.


Ha! I just saw this, Lucile. While I DO think that Tom and Pam's puppies are "all that smart", partly because of the excellent "preschool" they receive, I think Rosie is smart too. She's just smart like a cat. She's got YOU trained to believe she "can't" do things!ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah Karen I know. She and the touching the peepad thing is getting to be a pain. I won't let her back in the house if she doesn't go potty. Thought I was smart. Well she just runs to the potty place, lifts that one little leg and pretend to pee. I know because I checked. Not wet down there. God I love this little dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They do keep you smiling, don't they?


----------

